# High Value Treats for stomach sensitive dogs?



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys! 
I am getting really into clicker training with my girl after being the biggest skeptic. So i wanted to thank those who convinced me otherwise on here for that!

Anyways *I am wondering if any of you know a high value treat that is easy on a dogs stomach/digestive system?* Inside the house i can usually use her kibble in a quiet room for training. But when we are outside or in a store she needs to have a high value treat. 
My girl tends to get diarrhea on foods or treats very easy. For instance, I bought her natural balance rolls, and i cut them up into pieces for treats and those give her diarrhea. Also any wet food, including wet food specifically for stomach sensitive dogs! 

Thanks!


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Boiled chicken cut up into little pieces or veggies like green beans make a good treat and they help keep stool solid / firm


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

You can get a piece of steak, london broil, and cut it up.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I use either lamb or bison lungs cut up. Just to clarify, I buy them already freeze dried and cut them up into little cubes. Any dog I have ever given these to act like they are candy!
My last GSD was extremely food sensitive and these worked great for her.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dehydrated tripe. And wear gloves, LOL


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

You can get dehydrated meat treats at PetCo or online. The ones they sell at PetCo are called Pure Bites. They also carry that brand on chewy.com and there's also Whole Life on chewy. Both brands are simply dehydrated pieces of meat. I buy Pure Bites and I know they have chicken, turkey, cheese, duck, beef liver, and whitefish. They're a hit at my house.


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

My pup also has a sensitive stomach. I bought a dehydrator and make treats out of sweet potato, apple, other veggies and I make chicken and beef jerky. If your budget allows, I think the dehydrator is the way to go. If I stick to her kibble (Fromm gold large breed puppy) and the home made treats, also some string cheese, we are fine.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Our dog has a sensitive stomach, but can handle the Solid Gold brand jerky soft treats.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I vote dehydrator! - if you can get turkey hearts slice from wide end 1/8-1/4 thick (should look like circles when cut) and dehydrate for 8 hrs approx. or more, (should pick easily off trays) use end bits RAW as treat in food bowl.

You can do in oven if can be set at 150 on cookie sheet and parchment paper.

Speaking of RAW you may want to look into as a solution (earlier than later) to wonky digestive problems.

Consider EPI (testing), Digestive enzymes (w/pancreatin), seacure for easily digestible protein and digestive health and immune strengthening.

Watch for B12 deficiency (if EPI - or poop becomes chronic soft)

Low fat - find tolerance (on RAW pref.)


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the help guys! 
I will be trying all those options to be sure i am getting the best high value treat for my girl. 
And yes that is a good idea Gator!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Do you know what proteins she can and can't eat? These are two companies that I like a lot: 

The Real Meat Company

I use the 90% Meat Air Dried Food as training treats. They also have treats, but they come in smaller packages and are less cost effective than using the food, and they come in the same chewy bite sized pieces. Because they're almost all air dried meats without a lot of other ingredients they should be easy on her stomach. I've been using the beef, it also comes in chicken and lamb:

*Air Dried Beef Dog Food
Ingredients: Beef, Beef Liver, Beef Heart, Beef Kidney, Pumpkin, Inulin (from Chicory), Vegetable Glycerin, Ground Beef Bone, Yucca Schidigera(BioAide), Pea Powder ,Kelp, Parsley, Rosemary, Sea Salt ,Betaine, Choline Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols (Vitamin E Supplement), Pomegranate, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, Vitamin E, Yeast Extract(Agrimos), Flaxseed, Barley Grass, Iron Proteinate, Selenium Yeast, Copper Sulfate, Nicotinic Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (source of iodine), Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min) 35%
Crude Fat (min) 20%
Crude Fiber (max) 2%
Moisture (max) 15% 
Calories 4250kcal/kg 181kcal/cup (cup=1.5oz) Phosphorus level=1.6% DM Calcium level =1.8% DM Salt/Sodium =.44% DM Chloride =.47% DM*

Their Jerky Bitz come in even more flavors and have fewer ingredients because it's not intended to be a complete diet. I also like ZiwiPeak:

Welcome to ZiwiPeak ? Looking for the best 100% natural pet food?

They have both treats and food too, and I used the air dried food as training treats. Neither Real Meat or ZiwiPeak are inexpensive, but you get a lot of little pieces per bag, so it lasts me quite awhile.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I appreciate it Cassidy! 
I'll probably be buying a 4 oz of a few flavors from The Real Meat Company to see what she likes best!


----------



## Marilena (Oct 16, 2015)

Bear GSD said:


> I use either lamb or bison lungs cut up. Just to clarify, I buy them already freeze dried and cut them up into little cubes. Any dog I have ever given these to act like they are candy!
> My last GSD was extremely food sensitive and these worked great for her.


Where do you get this? TY


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Marilena said:


> Where do you get this? TY


Marilena,

You can sometimes get them from PetsMart or Petco, but there is a local Pet food supplier that I go to called Only Natural Pet. Here's a link to their website:
All Natural Pet Products | Homeopathic Remedies for Dogs | Only Natural Pet


----------



## RinTin10 (Sep 12, 2015)

Natural Balance rolled dog food can be sliced in tiny pieces and makes cost-effective high value treats. Available at Petco and elsewhere.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

If you are looking at a meat roll - maybe try Happy Howies Meat Rolls as they have far fewer ingredients than Natural Balance. Just keep them in the fridge when not using them - I find they spoil faster than Natural Balance. But it is a small hassle compared to the better ingredient list.

I should add - I am a fan of the Real Meat air dog food for treats and use them in certain situations.


----------

